# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  alarm issue .... paradox

## thetrooper

im wondering if anyone here has any experiance with the paradox system ?
everytime i power up the system the internal siren keeps going off ...   have replaced the battery think that was the issue but it is still happening !!!! 
the main board is a magellan mg5050  
hope some guru can help   
cheers
scott

----------


## Armers

Does the alarm stop when you key your pin number in after powering it up? Most panels i've come across will go off once you plug them back in as its considered a tamper (assuming if programed so).  
Why was it turned off originally? 
cheers

----------


## thetrooper

negative on the key the number in jigga armers  
was shut off when i was installing a gpo initally thougt it may have been a overload once i reconnected the power etc  
has me stuffed at this stage  
thanks 
scott

----------


## SirOvlov

Dont know those panels myself but;Check all sensors are correct. ie reed switches closedIs there a button (generally tiny) on the panel? Hold it down while powering up.Disconnect the siren, arm and disarm a few times, then re-connect the siren.Hope one of those works :Redface: )

----------


## Armers

I am assuming it was all working before you started playing with it?  
Cheers

----------


## thetrooper

haha yeh it was mate  
its a bit beyong me i think atm unless i can do a factory reset
then re do it all  
see how i go  
thanks  
scott

----------

